# No tips from drunks?



## chitwnuber (Jul 25, 2017)

Do most of you get no tips at all from late night drunks? I figure that maybe tomorrow when they are sober or the next time they open the app, it will ask to rate me and I hope to get a tip then.

I kinda wouldn't expect it from drunk pax.


----------



## OneRideOneVomit (Aug 7, 2017)

This was my first weekend driving. 7 of my 17 trips were driving drunks, 2 of the 7 tipped (one $5 for a $6 ride, one $2 for a $5 ride) the $2 tipper was the only one of the 7 drunks that rated me though (5*) I'm only going to drive 3 four hour shifts a week, probably only one of those shifts will be dealing with the late night drunks.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

Tipping is still a bit taboo, they often spend too much money at the bar or plainly just to care about tipping. 
The majority of my tips come from either business men/women coming from restaurants and like my recommendations for their next outing. 

Or from people in the service industries. Bartenders, servers etc. 

From time to time, I get the divorcee who asks me to tip her. Of course I say no, but it is a little flattering. 

No matter which way you look at it you're rolling the dice on every ride. The drunk kids normally won't tip you or if they do its $2-5. I have better luck getting the kids tips when their going to the bar then home - unless their trying to impress their one night stand.


----------

